# Форум для размышляющих > Творчество >  Изима Каору

## hamper

Японский фотограф, запечатлевает моделей в позах, которые они выбрали бы для своей смерти. Для своей серии «Пейзаж с трупом» он пригласил актрис и моделей и предложил им выбрать одежду, которую они хотели бы носить после смерти.

http://www.ellf.ru/photos/23518-izim...u-61-foto.html

----------


## наивная дурочка

ну и дурак он..опять пропаганда смерти в искусстве..да и позёрство одно..

----------


## Aleks

Как-то они там все слишком живыми выглядят. И крови не хватает.

PS коммент порадовал:



> да он микрофил


  :Big Grin:

----------

